# Components of Steel Roofing Materials



## brian.bates.718 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi there! Kinda new here in the community. I am looking to further educate my community (as well as myself) with regards to *steel roofing*. 

As a start, I've made a basic guide talking about roofing materials. I'd be happy to share it to you guys. I am also open to feedback or any suggestions what the article is lacking. Any feedback is appreciated in order to improve my article. 

Thanks!


----------

